# New low profile decocker



## arzyer (Mar 28, 2014)

Finally received the new decocker lever for a PX4, but can find no info on install. There seems to be a pin located on the right side, but i didn't want to start without a tutorial. Any details would be appreciated.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

PX4 G Model Conversion Completed - Beretta Forum

I'll give you a hint, when removing the right side de-cocker roll pin if I recall, you go at it from underneath out the top and you got to line it up while doing so and for reinstallation. Need a proper size punch too and be careful, if you don't put it in a bag that little ball barring(you won't need it after conversion) shoots out at warp speed and good luck finding it..


----------



## arzyer (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks, I'll be extra careful


----------

